# zune software will not open



## pupe58 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am running xp sp3 and i just did a system restore. Now my zume software will not run. When i clickon the icon, i get the loading mouse pointer, then it goes off and the program does not run. when i go to run in the start menu, put in "zune.exe". in the task manager it shows it come up for a second,then the process dissappears. I have uninstall and reinstall 4 time , no luck .I have check all suggestion ever thing ok.This issue was before i installed sp3.To day i unstalled zune again, but this time i installed version 1.0 from cd that can with zune device, it will open.but when i plug the zune device in ,it state "to start, update the zune software on your pc." I went to windows update and downloaded version 2.5, but when it said launch nothing came up. Everthing is same as before.


----------



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

zune 3.0 comes out tuesday. just chill untill then


----------



## pupe58 (Mar 5, 2008)

i have updated to zune software 3.0 but it still will not open


----------

